# Install net-wireless/rtl8180

## 7th_sign

hello people

I have a realtek wireless adapter 

```
dementor ~ # lspci | grep RTL

06:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)

dementor ~ # 

```

and I want to install net-wireless/rtl8180, but I got an error and I don't know where the error is, currently I have the driver rtl8180  as a module, this one I have founded in gentoo-sources

```
dementor ~ # uname -r

2.6.29-gentoo-r5

dementor ~ # 
```

this dirver works but the signal shows at 15 % as max. on every Access Point, even when I am next to the AP.

for that reason I want to install the driver from portage, but this is the error:

```
dementor ~ # emerge net-wireless/rtl8180    

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528

 * rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.29-gentoo-r5

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                                                               [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work

sed: can't read ieee80211/Makefile: No such file or directory

 * Applying rtl8180-2.6.19.patch ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Applying rtl8180-2.6.20.patch ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528 ...

ln: creating symbolic link `Module.symvers': File exists

 * Preparing ieee80211_crypt-r8180 module

make -j3 HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= KSRC=/lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5/build all 

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5/build SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528 modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_rx.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_tx.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_wx.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_wx.c:43:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211.h:43:1: warning: "BIT" redefined

In file included from include/linux/kernel.h:15,

                 from include/linux/skbuff.h:17,

                 from include/linux/if_ether.h:120,

                 from include/linux/netdevice.h:29,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211.h:27,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_wx.c:43:

include/linux/bitops.h:6:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_wx.c: In function 'wlan_translate_scan':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_wx.c:58: warning: passing argument 1 of 'iwe_stream_add_event' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_wx.c:58: warning: passing argument 3 of 'iwe_stream_add_event' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_wx.c:58: warning: passing argument 4 of 'iwe_stream_add_event' makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_wx.c:58: error: too few arguments to function 'iwe_stream_add_event'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_wx.c:68: warning: passing argument 1 of 'iwe_stream_add_point' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_wx.c:68: warning: passing argument 3 of 'iwe_stream_add_point' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_wx.c:68: warning: passing argument 4 of 'iwe_stream_add_point' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_wx.c:68: error: too few arguments to function 'iwe_stream_add_point'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_wx.c:80: warning: passing argument 1 of 'iwe_stream_add_event' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_wx.c:80: warning: passing argument 3 of 'iwe_stream_add_event' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_wx.c:80: warning: passing argument 4 of 'iwe_stream_add_event' makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_wx.c:80: error: too few arguments to function 'iwe_stream_add_event'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_wx.c:87: warning: passing argument 1 of 'iwe_stream_add_event' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_wx.c:87: warning: passing argument 3 of 'iwe_stream_add_event' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_wx.c:87: warning: passing argument 4 of 'iwe_stream_add_event' makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_wx.c:87: error: too few arguments to function 'iwe_stream_add_event'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_wx.c:95: warning: passing argument 1 of 'iwe_stream_add_event' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_wx.c:95: warning: passing argument 3 of 'iwe_stream_add_event' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_wx.c:95: warning: passing argument 4 of 'iwe_stream_add_event' makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_wx.c:95: error: too few arguments to function 'iwe_stream_add_event'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_wx.c:105: warning: passing argument 1 of 'iwe_stream_add_event' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_wx.c:105: warning: passing argument 3 of 'iwe_stream_add_event' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_wx.c:105: warning: passing argument 4 of 'iwe_stream_add_event' makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_wx.c:105: error: too few arguments to function 'iwe_stream_add_event'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_wx.c:114: warning: passing argument 1 of 'iwe_stream_add_point' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_wx.c:114: warning: passing argument 3 of 'iwe_stream_add_point' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_wx.c:114: warning: passing argument 4 of 'iwe_stream_add_point' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_wx.c:114: error: too few arguments to function 'iwe_stream_add_point'

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_wx.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_rx.c:45:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211.h:43:1: warning: "BIT" redefined

In file included from include/linux/kernel.h:15,

                 from include/linux/skbuff.h:17,

                 from include/linux/if_ether.h:120,

                 from include/linux/netdevice.h:29,

                 from include/linux/if_arp.h:26,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_rx.c:27:

include/linux/bitops.h:6:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_rx.c: In function 'ieee80211_monitor_rx':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_rx.c:310: error: 'struct sk_buff' has no member named 'mac'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_rx.c: In function 'ieee80211_r8180_rx':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_rx.c:1145: error: 'struct sk_buff' has no member named 'mac'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_rx.c:1145: error: 'struct sk_buff' has no member named 'nh'

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_rx.o] Error 1

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_tx.c:58:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211.h:43:1: warning: "BIT" redefined

In file included from include/linux/kernel.h:15,

                 from include/linux/skbuff.h:17,

                 from include/linux/if_ether.h:120,

                 from include/linux/netdevice.h:29,

                 from include/linux/if_arp.h:26,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/ieee80211_tx.c:41:

include/linux/bitops.h:6:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/work/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5'

make: *** [2.6] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3260:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2521:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                   CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-             LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}                   ${BUILD_PARAMS}       ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  KSRC=/lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5/build all

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528:

 * 

 * ERROR: net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3260:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2521:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                   CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-             LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}                   ${BUILD_PARAMS}       ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  KSRC=/lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5/build all

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8180-0.22_pre20050528/temp/environment'.

 * 

dementor ~ # 
```

can anyone help me with this?

----------

## erik258

Hey friend, 

that driver looks pretty old.  packages.gentoo.org shows a changelog with a last entry from 2007 - over 2 years ago.  

The in kernel one is probably a lot newer.

----------

## 7th_sign

I have downloaded the one from http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=1&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8185L and it looks better, I'll do some tests I hope this one can inject 'cause the one that I have does not.

----------

## erik258

I doubt it franky.  My understanding is that implementing injection is no small task; Realtek has been very good about linux support recently, but I doubt they've implemented anything like injection.  

Besides I think that's where the 8180 drivers came from.  But I could be wrong about that.  

In any case I'd love to hear what happens.  

Good luck!

----------

## 7th_sign

this driver works very well, now the signal is ok, sometimes 80% or 90%  :Smile:  I have testd the injection but I did not have success, I think this driver or may be the device does not support it, well it does not matter. at least it is working well.

thanks for your help

----------

## erik258

Could be worse. Could be using a staging driver like me (rtl8187se). 

If you must have injection you may be able to do it with an atheros card. They're excellent cards 

anyway.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *erik258 wrote:*   

> Could be worse. Could be using a staging driver like me (rtl8187se). 
> 
> If you must have injection you may be able to do it with an atheros card. They're excellent cards 
> 
> anyway.

 

indeed, though the ath5k seems to have far more joy than mine sporting the ath9k

may look and see if i can hack up the ebuild for madwifi so it doesn't check for CONFIG_KMOD (since it seems that option is nowhere in my .config, enabled or otherwise, yet i know my kernel supports module loading/unloading).

----------

## 7th_sign

 *erik258 wrote:*   

> Could be worse. Could be using a staging driver like me (rtl8187se). 
> 
> If you must have injection you may be able to do it with an atheros card. They're excellent cards 
> 
> anyway.

 

does rtl8187se work for this device (Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g), if so can I download it from some webpage?? 

the injection is not important for me, I just wanted to use aircrack and feel its power  :Very Happy:  and show people how insecure WAP is. if my device can't do it I can survive

BR

----------

## erik258

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> does rtl8187se work for this device (Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g), if so can I download it from some webpage??
> 
> 

 

No.  From what I can tell, although the 8187se is very similar to the rtl8185, and the driver is in fact based on the 8180 module (which, if I'm not mistaken, drives the 8185), the hardware is different enough to require different drivers. Since the 8187se driver is based on the 8185 driver, I assume if it didn't need a modified driver they would have used the 8180 driver to drive it.  

 *Quote:*   

> may look and see if i can hack up the ebuild for madwifi so it doesn't check for CONFIG_KMOD

 

I don't see why you couldn't.  Either the ebuild, or the config file, or both.  The ebuild -- or madwifi -- must be outdated; at least, I assume CONFIG_KMOD was removed in favor of something else, maybe CONFIG_MODULES.

----------

## 7th_sign

anyway my wireless is working pretty well and I am happy  :Smile: 

thanks for your comments

----------

## cach0rr0

 *erik258 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I don't see why you couldn't.  Either the ebuild, or the config file, or both.  The ebuild -- or madwifi -- must be outdated; at least, I assume CONFIG_KMOD was removed in favor of something else, maybe CONFIG_MODULES.

 

Yeah, that's how I read it as well

I did end up nuking that from the ebuild (then ebuild <filename> digest of course), and emerging

it proved to be too big a PITA, modprobing ath_pci resulted in a)errors, b)a non-functional card

Since ath9k *supposedly* supports injection without patching, I figure I'll run with it for a while, let madwifi project get caught up a bit, maybe look at madwifi again a few months down the road.

----------

